# Water Sports



## dpc (Apr 10, 2016)

Sailing off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia, this past February


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2016)

Sailing and surfing off Victoria


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2016)

Off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia. I was using a telephoto lens, so the far shore and mountains are much farther away than it appears.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 11, 2016)

I like this shot


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> I like this shot




Thanks!


----------



## Roo (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice shots dpc. Love the kite surfing with the snow capped mountains in the background


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2016)

Roo said:


> Nice shots dpc. Love the kite surfing with the snow capped mountains in the background




Thanks!


----------



## s.smith (May 2, 2016)

I enjoy looking at these amazing pictures.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2016)

s.smith said:


> I enjoy looking at these amazing pictures.




Thanks!


----------



## JClark (May 28, 2016)

I've been working on a surfing series for a few years now, but the "action" side of it isn't really what I shoot


----------

